# What is normal idling RPM for a 98 pathfinder?



## abe9 (Feb 13, 2011)

Mine runs at about 650-700 right now. Is that normal or too low? If its too low, what can I do to bring it up to normal idle RPM? 

Abe


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Idle spec. is 750 +/- 50 RPM. Idle speed screw is on the IACV-AAC valve, however, there are a number of steps to follow per the FSM that must be taken to correctly adjust the "base" idle. Once the base idle is set, the ECM uses various inputs and controls the IACV-AAC valve to maintain the target idle. The basic procedure involves warming up the engine at 2000 RPM for two minutes, shutting the engine off, unplugging the TPS, restarting the engine, which puts the IACV-AAC valve and TPS into a "fixed position." At this point, ignition timing and idle speed can be adjusted. Shut off the engine and reconnect the TPS and restart engine.


----------



## Popuare1 (Nov 26, 2021)

smj999smj said:


> Idle spec. is 750 +/- 50 RPM. Idle speed screw is on the IACV-AAC valve, however, there are a number of steps to follow per the FSM that must be taken to correctly adjust the "base" idle. Once the base idle is set, the ECM uses various inputs and controls the IACV-AAC valve to maintain the target idle. The basic procedure involves warming up the engine at 2000 RPM for two minutes, shutting the engine off, unplugging the TPS, restarting the engine, which puts the IACV-AAC valve and TPS into a "fixed position." At this point, ignition timing and idle speed can be adjusted. Shut off the engine and reconnect the TPS and restart engine.


This worked for my 99 Pathfinder 3.3 and I didn't touch the Idle speed screw.


----------

